

Show HN: EEnglish.com – Test, and then improve your English pronunciation - n17r4m
http://eenglish.com

======
whitten
A cute game to train your ear to hear English and click on a square to show
that you heard that particular sound.

If you choose correctly, you will eventually reveal an underlying picture. If
you choose improperly, you get a beep.

Even as a native English speaker, I lost focus a few times and clicked the
wrong square. It can also be a good "attention" training game as well.

------
stax012
I would focus on simplifying the steps a new visitor to the site takes. I
found it confusing. For example, I got to the screen with the h1 text
"Welcome", but at the top left was an animated arrow pointing to another
Welcome button. Where am I supposed to go?

~~~
n17r4m
Fair enough! Thank you for the feedback! It's tough as the developer of a
product to get an objective 'feel' for how others may receive their first
impressions.

The h1 "Welcome" is where we are letting the visitor know what our product is
about and how it can help them.

The "Welcome" button is the 'Main Menu' where the visitor can navigate through
the different modules of the app.

The text of this button changes depending on which module the visitor is in...
so.. when on the Welcome page, it says, well, "Welcome".

I wonder if it would be better to change the way the text of the button
operates, or adding in a 2nd main-menu control with all the modules listed
within the welcome page, or something else?

